# I'm not sure where this should go



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

so moderators, please move it to the appropriate sub-forum

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=18586564


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow! And they said alcohol was involved. Imagine that!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like the only sane one there was the mouse!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You cant make that up! I wonder how long til this hits late night monologue?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> so moderators, please move it to the appropriate sub-forum
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=18586564


It seems clear that it belongs in the stupid criminal section, duh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or the "This is Why Darwin is Wrong" forum


----------

